# Swearing in many languages!



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Swear in many languages, with the language name and an phrase containing the swear word.

Now start the game.

Korean
씨발라고 말하는 캐릭터들은 모두 망할되었습니다.

Edit - added quote from The TaeWong Topic
Oh, and he also likes to use swear words in a variety of different languages.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 24, 2012)

Fuck
Theres one.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Now there is one more.

Portuguese, Italian, etc.
Merda!


----------



## raulpica (Sep 24, 2012)

Spanish
Mierda


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Turkish
Lanet olsun.

There are also swear words for Asian languages including Japanese, Chinese, Vietnamese and more.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 24, 2012)

Italian
Cazzo


----------



## Arras (Sep 24, 2012)

Dutch:
Kut.

German:
Scheiße.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 24, 2012)

How about in arabic taewong? Do you know any?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

How about the Nordic and the languages of Eastern Europe?


----------



## Arras (Sep 24, 2012)

French: Merde.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 24, 2012)

Belarusian:
пеніс


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

What about a dictionary of swear words for Android?

The forum rules say...
“Do not make posts or topics in foreign languages, they are likely to be closed. We will be lenient on this rule from time to time as long as it doesn't become a habit amongst members.”

The moderators want to change the title to Swearing in foreign languages.

Belarusian is written in Cyrillic script.
Korean is written with foreign script.

What about getting the IPA pronunciation of all swear words input by other users?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 24, 2012)

I might go next time but perhaps the more interesting discussion would be what are the bases for profanity in your given language- in English it seems to things tied to sexual words, things stemming from religion (Christianity and elements of paganism if you go properly local) and things stemming from urine/feces but not a lot else. On the Nordic languages thing though I was looking it up the other month and stumbled across this http://www.thelocal.se/37434/20111118/ which was fairly interesting- most of the roots for profanity seem tied to a few words rather than classes of words.

Edit forgot to link up http://www.btinternet.com/~apn.1/rogers.htm (Profanisaurus= dictionary of profanity)


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Now let’s continue the game.

Russian:
Черт.


----------



## Langin (Sep 24, 2012)

Dutch:

Kut
Tering
Godverdomme
Tyfus
Kanker(YES FUCKERS swear with cancer in DUTCH T_T)
tieten
Lul


stront=shit trololol

er er er er 

German:

Fick
Schwindsucht
Verdammt
Typhus

Turkish:

Am


----------



## raulpica (Sep 24, 2012)

Korean
가슴


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Danish
Lort

What about Polish swear words?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 24, 2012)

Joojooflop.
Swat.
Turlingdrome.
Belgium.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Hold on...

Vietnamese
Chết tiệt


----------



## raulpica (Sep 24, 2012)

Spanish
Cojones


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

After adding more OpenType code into the Times Full Regular.ot file, who are the users that want to start swearing in Chinese language?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 24, 2012)

Traditional Chinese
山雀


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah! Raulpica started swearing in Traditional Chinese! But what languages does raulpica wants to swear?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 24, 2012)

Lao
ກົ້ນ


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Raulpica also started swearing in Lao. Yoruba wants to have a dictionary of swear words.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 24, 2012)

urusai


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

The browser knows what Lao diacritics are misplaced in the thread.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 24, 2012)

Arabic:
جهحش
I might have written it wrong.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 24, 2012)

Japanese:

ファック


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 24, 2012)

Since when could TaeWong speak proper English?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 24, 2012)

So ironic that the Spambot makes a better game thread then 90% of all the other members. 
Also 
Hawaiian: Honi ko'u 'elemu


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, he can then use Korean swear words.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 24, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> What about Polish swear words?


Well then...

Polish: Chuj wam w dupę, moi mili - wyście mi życie spierdolili! Wyście przyczyną moich łez, niech was teraz jebie pies!

Learn, TaeWong - learn!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, what about speaking swear words in Czech, Hungarian, Romanian, Slovak and Slovenian languages?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 24, 2012)

What about Hawaiian TaeWong?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Hawaiian is already here in this topic.

Now let’s welcome back with swear words for Ukrainian language.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2012)

Anus


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah.

The Romanian company Ubisoft had created many games and tested several games.

And that’s how you can swear in foreign languages!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 24, 2012)

Mi-o sugi, TaeWong.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Romanian:
Nenorocit


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 25, 2012)

l333t: l=u(l


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 25, 2012)

I am consistently amazed by the all-knowing TaeWong. Tell me, who is your creator? What does "באַרען" say in English, and what language is it from?


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 25, 2012)

Tagalog: Chicken Adobo ay masarap. 
Translation: Fuck you TaeWong, this game is unsuitable for children and also he likes to swear in a variety of different languages.

Putangina mo!


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 25, 2012)

Scheiße

You know you want it.



Spoiler



its shit in German. Not exactly a swear to me. Is it even correct? I don't take German


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 25, 2012)

Japanese (I know all sorts of words I probably shouldn't know)
クソったれ - Kusottare
バカったれ - Bakattare
アホウ - Ahou
バカやろう - Bakayarou
ちょくしょ - Chikushou
ちんぽこ　ちんちん　ちんこ - Chinpoko/Chinchin/Chinko
痴漢・ちかん - Chikan
変態・へんたい - Hentai


Hostile third-person pronouns are just as effective
お前 - Omae (rude)
テメエ - Temee (extremely hostile)
きさま - Kisama (also very hostile)


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 25, 2012)

Probably the best website I've found 

http://www.youswear.com/index.asp?language=Chinese#.UGFHh7cayc0


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah, and it thinks the site has broken characters for many foreign languages such as Traditional Chinese etc...

Navajo requires aeiou with ogonek and their accented variations.

Anyone should have a Diablo 3 Winamp Modern Theme.


----------



## Necron (Sep 25, 2012)

Que... chucha?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 25, 2012)

Spanish is spoken in Chile which is located in Latin America.

Try another one.

Korean
씨발, 젠장, 빌어먹을


----------



## pistone (Sep 25, 2012)

pall trapi-Albanian/shqip
coglione-Italian

if i had to possibility to write all the swearing words of the albanian language this post would be as long as the "banned" thread 
and here im not joking ,we have a special complete book only for the swearing words in albanian.........they are hugeeeeeeeeee in number


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 25, 2012)

There are no books for swear words in the Korean language.

When speaking Brazilian Portuguese swear words, it is a warning.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 25, 2012)

Spanish swear words that are NOT swear words in Costa Rica (and their Costa Rican transation)

Joder (annoy)
Maricon (cry baby)
Pendejo (wuss)

Also, in Spanish practically any word that insults your intelligence (Stupid, idiot, etc.) is pretty much considered a swear word as well.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 25, 2012)

There are several Spanish swear words in many regions of Latin America.

Both product keys for international editions of Windows XP Home Edition are invalid for computers in Russian; these get the error message “Введен неправильный серийный номер продукта.”


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 25, 2012)

Хлопці, нам потрібно вбити цю істоту!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah, and the Cyrillic glyphs are badly hinted.

Find a product key for Windows XP Home Edition OEM SP3 in Russian edition!

What about Czech swear words?

In OEM Russian editions...
If the user click on next without filling in the 25-character product key (leaving the product key field or the 5 boxes blank), an “Ошибка” dialog saying “Ключ продукта потребуется ввести позже, чтобы продолжать использование Windows. Если не ввести ключ продукта сейчас, впоследствии может потребоваться переустановить Windows (в результате чего возможна потеря файлов и данных) или приобрести другой выпуск Windows. НастоятелЬно рекомендуется ввести ключ продукта сейчас. Ввести ключ продукта сейчас?” It’s probably a scare tactic, just click “Да” or “Нет” and enter your product key.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 25, 2012)

Uh, is this supposed to be fun?


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 25, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Uh, is this supposed to be fun?


I just consider it like yet another extension of the old TaeWong thread . . . but I do admit people are playing along quite a bit more than I would have expected.

He currently has 3 open threads, one of which isn't even in EoF.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 25, 2012)

The EoF seems to be a forum that posts don’t count.

Mozilla Foundation wants more New York Times ads for the latest version of Firefox for donations.

Ah, but what about swear words for Romanian?


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 25, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Japanese:
> 
> ファック


Eh, copout. Just says "fakku" or fuck.

Finnish:
Perkele


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 26, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Yeah, and the Cyrillic glyphs are badly hinted.
> 
> Find a product key for Windows XP Home Edition OEM SP3 in Russian edition!


I thought you wanted Windows XP Secumize edition?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah, and there are no valid keys to install Windows XP Home Edition in Russian language.

Try another one.

Hungarian:
Baszki


----------



## broitsak (Sep 26, 2012)

Taewong's games are bad!
And he should feel bad!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 26, 2012)

Your games don’t look good.
And you don’t look good.

Try another one.

Romanian:
Dracu

Pig Latin:
Uckfay, hitsay, itchbay, amnday etc...


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Your games *don't* look good.
> And you *don't* look good.


קבוע


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't even speak Yiddish and
.איר ניטאָ אַ בלאַדי, כערי קאַנט מיט פיקאַל ענין שאַווד אין דיין פּי לאָך​


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 26, 2012)

씨발 개좆같은 병신새끼 니에미 외간남자 좆만보면 달려드는 갈보년 애자 머저리 니미럴 우라질 양키고홈 쪽바리 짱개 깜둥이 쥐박같은 홍어 전라디언 저그러시 운! 지!

probably missed a few


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 26, 2012)

Stop fixing grammar errors and start reporting posts that fixed grammar.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 27, 2012)

Stop grammar fixing.

Try another one.

Pig Latin
Uckfay


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 27, 2012)

Weird, he can understand pig latin...


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 27, 2012)

Chavosaur needs to change their signature.

He can work with Pig Latin by transforming their text like this...

Itshay etc...


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 27, 2012)

Talking dirty in Japanese?  

This is how you do it.  



Spoiler: Japanese on left side, with English translation on right side:


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 27, 2012)

Portuguese

Foda-se = Fuck you
Foda = Fuck
Puta = Bitch,Whore,Slut
Cona = Pussy
Caralho = Dick, Cock
Cabrao = Motherfucker


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 27, 2012)

The Polish language in Google Translate had a lot of errors during translation of text. For example, Text. Text etc... is rendered as “Text.Text etc ...”.

Talking foul language in Pig Latin?


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 27, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Hitsay etc...


Wouldn't that be Itshay?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 27, 2012)

Time for Pig Latin swear words!

Itshay


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 27, 2012)

TaeWong should register on the Sicklycraft forums at sicklycraft.com/forums  and tell people about Bob's Game font.

(Mods, it's my own site)


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 27, 2012)

Stop registering in this forum.

He was also banned in Casinomeister and Anime News Network. TheBananaGamer, a Czech YouTube user is censoring swear words by replacing kurva with an asterisk in video descriptions.

Then, more swearing!

Pig Latin
Amnday.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll make you Bob's Game Font if you register there.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 27, 2012)

Please stop complaining about registering on the Sicklycraft forums and continue using foul language in many languages.

Pig Latin - portions of a Crysis 2 game mission:
Uckfay ouyay, intay anmay.

Yeah, and filho da puta is a Portuguese swear word.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 28, 2012)

Taewong should register at http://sicklycraft.com/forum to tell the users about poopymon hack. The other link was an invalid link.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 28, 2012)

Stop complaining about registration in sicklycraft.com.

TaeWong should not register on the Sicklycraft forums.

Continue swearing in many languages.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop complaining about registration in sicklycraft.com.
> 
> TaeWong should not register on the Sicklycraft forums.
> 
> Continue swearing in many languages.


I think TaeWong should. Then you could be an admin and post fonts and Bob's Game all over the site!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 28, 2012)

I think TaeWong *shouldn’t*. Then you *couldn’t* be an admin and post fonts and Bob's Game all over the site!

Stop registering on sicklycraft because sicklycraft.com sucks. Then continue swearing in many languages.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> I think TaeWong *shouldn’t*. Then you *couldn’t* be an admin and post fonts and Bob's Game all over the site!
> 
> Stop registering on sicklycraft because sicklycraft.com sucks. Then continue swearing in many languages.



Wow fuck you man.  That one's in English.

(I know my site sucks).  You don't want to be my website's pet spambot?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> I think TaeWong *shouldn’t*. Then you *couldn’t* be an admin and post fonts and Bob's Game all over the site!
> 
> Stop registering on sicklycraft because sicklycraft.com sucks. Then continue swearing in many languages.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 28, 2012)

http://sicklycraft.com/users/tae

He did it.  He fucking did it anyway.

YES.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 28, 2012)

There are swear words in the topic.

Yeah, and swearing in Pig Latin will be great.


----------



## Sop (Sep 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> There are swear words in the topic.
> 
> Yeah, and swearing in Pig Latin will be great.


TaeWong go create a topic in http://boards.4chan.org/b/ and post the link here.
This should be fun.

EDIT: Mods if that link is NSFW and should be removed please tell me.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 28, 2012)

Continue the game...

Turkish
Siktir, Allah Kahretsin etc.


----------



## Daemauroa (Sep 28, 2012)

Langin said:


> Dutch:
> 
> Kut
> Tering
> ...



you couldn't resist to do more than one , could you?...

dutch :
homo.

now when I look at this list, it makes us looks like we are really intolerant...


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 28, 2012)

Afrikaans:
Fok


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 29, 2012)

Vietnamese:
For south: Du ma
For north: Dit me may
Dialects zzzzzz


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 29, 2012)

In Portuguese language of Google Translate, the word “waffling” has no meanings.

Maltese language of Google Translate has no swear words; while Hungarian language of Google Translate has swear words.


----------



## Sop (Sep 29, 2012)

Google Translate sucks TaeWong.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 29, 2012)

Microsoft Translator automatically translates their support articles, and children can’t speak swear words.

If their pezzo di merda stole 10 computers from Germany, Microsoft Translator automatically translates their support articles into a different language.

There is unnecessary censorship in The Easter Egg Archive. Check the swear words in Linux source page that censored swear words!


----------



## Langin (Sep 29, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> you couldn't resist to do more than one , could you?...
> 
> dutch :
> homo.
> ...



Fuck you then, I AM GAY for FUCK SAKES. 

And yes indeed it does.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 29, 2012)

Portuguese also has filho da puta and Spanish has hijo de puta.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 30, 2012)

TaeWong what is your Youtube account with all of the videos with Microsoft Sam?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 30, 2012)

Their YouTube account is 386sky.

Portuguese also has filho da puta.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 30, 2012)

Salla kutha haraam zaada.. Teri maah teh dwaada bahen chor...


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 30, 2012)

Sony Vegas 8.0 is corrupting MP4 video graphics, replacing them with blue, red, green etc colored blocks.

Continue swearing in many languages.

Japanese pronunciation cooperation with TakuTheNarrator
Koo sow


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 30, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Teri = your maah = mum teh dwaada bahen = sister chor = fucker.


I'm not skilled with the language, so just to confirm, did you say that his mum has sex with her sister? Translated the words that I understood, at least.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 30, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > Teri = your maah = mum teh dwaada bahen = sister chor = fucker.
> ...


No..I said 
Bastard Unworthy Bitch, your mom, and your sister are bitches.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 30, 2012)

The forum rules say...
“Do not make posts or topics in foreign languages, they are likely to be closed.”.

Continue the game.

Turkish
Lanet olsun, Siktir etc.


----------



## Daemauroa (Sep 30, 2012)

Langin said:


> Daemauroa said:
> 
> 
> > you couldn't resist to do more than one , could you?...
> ...



we just had to name swears, it wasn't any personal of any sort. truth be told, I don't swear actually not that often and when I do, it is mostly english like f*ck.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 30, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> we just had to name swears, it wasn't any personal of any sort. truth be told, I don't swear actually not that often and when I do, it is mostly english like f*u*ck.



Fixed.

Continue swearing in many languages.

The website “youswear.se” is the only one that contains many strings for several languages.

Turkish has Kahretsin, Siktir etc.

Swearing in many languages are scary.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 4, 2012)

Korean
젠장, 씨발, 빌어먹을, 새끼 etc...


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 4, 2012)

Nobody likes this game anymore TaeWong.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 4, 2012)

You’ll like swearing in many languages in a topic.

This topic must not be deleted.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 4, 2012)

c#


```
Console.WriteLine("ass");
```


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 4, 2012)

Porra is related to Iberia languages.
Cholera is related to Polish.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2012)

Java

```
throw new UnspeakableWordException();
```


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 4, 2012)

Others are swearing in script languages, but 씨발 and 젠장 are Korean swear words.

SovietPlayer wants to have the video called “Dragon Age 2 in Different Languages ENGLISH FRENCH GERMAN”.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 4, 2012)

Taewong is no longer an anus. He has evolved. He is now a penis. 

He also has DIABEETUS.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Others are swearing in _script_ languages


They're not exactly script langues but ...
C

```
printf("%s", swearWord);
```
C++

```
cout
```


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 4, 2012)

If you’re not swearing in script languages, swear in Korean language.

씨발


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 4, 2012)

Welsh or GTFO

pen ôl


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 4, 2012)

Continue to swear in Korean or any other language.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 5, 2012)

No


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 5, 2012)

plasma dragon007, stop saying No.

Continue to swear in many languages.

Korean
젠장, etc...


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 5, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> Langin said:
> 
> 
> > Daemauroa said:
> ...


i've been on netherlands and they say more english swears than nederlandse ones


----------



## Arras (Oct 5, 2012)

Yepi69 said:


> Daemauroa said:
> 
> 
> > Langin said:
> ...


Yeah, that's true. The ratio Dutch:English swearing is like at least 1:2. Speaking of which, have some Dutch swear words copied and pasted from a song (and with some I mean tons of them):


Spoiler



Hee, vuile klootzak, parasiet,
krijg toch de pleuris stuk verdriet,
en ook de tyfus kale neet,
hee kanker lijer lik m'n reet,
lang harig tuig, stuk onbenul,
syfilis lijer,
hondenlul.

Verrotte gore ouwe snol,
jij uitgescheten kouwe drol,
je bent een vieze loopse hond,
je kop is net een blote kont,
verlepte sloerie,
lijpe trut,
portiek hoer, slet,
spinazie kut.

Hee, hoerenjager donder op,
met je verlopen pooierskop,
met je pokdalige gezicht,
bezopen patser,
vieze nicht,
kinderverkrachter,
infantiele impotente ouwe piel.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 5, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> plasma dragon007, stop saying No.
> 
> Continue to swear in many languages.
> 
> ...



FUCK THE POLICE


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 5, 2012)

Arras said:


> Yepi69 said:
> 
> 
> > Daemauroa said:
> ...


ahhh, netherlands, greatest country i ever went so far.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 5, 2012)

The original title for plasma dragon007 is:
TaeWong's trainer - chosen by him.

Plasma dragon007, you’re welcome to post any sentence in shouting, but you will swear in languages that use any writing script.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 5, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> you’re welcome to post any sentence in shouting


Speaking of shouting, did you know you can use the shoutbox once your post count goes up to 100?
(This would be really hard for you, though, since you're not allowed to post outside EoF and if you insist in trying just to get into the "member" group I'm sure you'll get BANNED immediately so don't try it [member='taewong']. We'd miss you.)


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 5, 2012)

Maxternal must not ban yourself, and he will have no access to his messenger.

Continue the game.

Korean
씨발


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 6, 2012)

Joual : Tabarnak.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 6, 2012)

Turkish:
Siktir


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 6, 2012)

Fuck Yo Couch!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 6, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Fuck Yo Couch!



Buy a new one you rich motherfucker!


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah, and there are swear words in the thread; and Yepi69 had censored a swear word in one thread.

Continue.

Russian, Ukrainian, Belarusian
Черт/Чорт


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 6, 2012)

hex\


```
66 75 63 6b 20 79 61 27 6c 6c
```


base64

```
ZnVjayB5YSdsbA==
```

binary


```
01100110 01110101 01100011 01101011 00100000 01111001 01100001 00100111 01101100 01101100
```


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 6, 2012)

The code heading says “


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 7, 2012)

The Nexus Forums has a profanity filter; so grammar errors fixing needs to be disabled.

Uncensor swear words from a signature.
Whoa... check out Vagrant0’s signature out!
Ideas are worthless. The only currency that holds any weight is the ability and drive to execute. That awesome game idea you have, the one that’s going to “change everything”, the one that you’re going to sell for a million dollars, the one that no one has come up with yet… frankly, no one gives a shit. Harsh, but then, the truth is not pleasant; it is just that, the truth. ~ Mike Birkhead, Senior Game Designer at Vigil Games

User from The Nexus Forums had censored a swear word in the signature. The Nexus Forums is using a profanity filter; but when bypassed; it will be banned automatically.

Then continue swearing in several languages.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 7, 2012)

Please swear some more, TaeWong


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 7, 2012)

If you have uncensored a swear word from a signature; it should be great.

Korean
새끼, 씨발, 젠장 etc...

(This forum uses Unicode.)


----------



## raulpica (Oct 7, 2012)

My signature contains a swear word


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 7, 2012)

No, raulpica’s signature doesn’t contain profanity. It contains only a image.

Conitnue swearing in many languages.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 7, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> No, raulpica’s signature doesn’t contain profanity. It contains only a image.
> 
> Conitnue swearing in many languages.


God damnit I fucking just sweared in English and your not satisfied?  
Shit TaeWong get your life together!


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 7, 2012)

Korean
씨발, 새끼, 젠장 etc...

The Nexus Forums has a swear filter; but this forum uses Unicode.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 7, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The Nexus Forums has a *swear filter*; but this forum uses Unicode.


We enjoy freedom here at gbatemp, the great freedom to say the work FUCK in all caps like it ain't nobodies business.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 7, 2012)

Hungarian has digraphs like gy, sz, cs etc., Polish has digraphs like sz, dz, cz, rz etc., but there are swear words for several languages. The language name must be in bold, for example...

*Turkish*
Siktir


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 7, 2012)

*English*
Shitfuck


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 7, 2012)

The language name can be in bold text or not; but you chose not to bold the text.

Turkish
Lanet, Siktir, etc...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 7, 2012)

English
Dickbutt


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, and Fear Zoa is swearing in ENGLISH.

But you swear in many languages including Turkish.

Make the language name bold or not.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 7, 2012)

HOLY SHIT TAEWONG ACCEPTED MY FRIEND REQUEST FINALLY ON FACEBOOK


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 7, 2012)

*E*n*g*l*i*s*h*
Asshat


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 7, 2012)

Holy crap, and their friend report is already accepted in Facebook.

Let’s try Hungarian...
Baszd meg, Baszki...

Hungarian has digraphs including sz, gy, ny, cs,...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 7, 2012)

TaeWong can we be best fucking friends?


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 7, 2012)

Not applicable, but...

Korean
젠장

Turkish
Kahretsin


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 7, 2012)

```
Console.WriteLine("01010011 01010100 01001111 01010000 00100000 01010000 01001111 01010011 01010100 01001001 01001110 01000111 00100000 01001001 01010100 00100000 01001001 01001110 00100000 01001011 01101111 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101110");
```


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow, and the code written in this page is too big.

Now, he’s been finding Tae in Casinomeister, Super Tux Wiki, Wikipedia, The Nexus Forums, Yoshi Lighthouse,...

Now here a word in Turkish.
Lanet olsun etc.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 7, 2012)

```
This code is small, just like TaeWongs self confidence....also fuck
```


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 7, 2012)

Turkish
Lanet


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 8, 2012)

That’s how profanity filters like The Nexus Forums say something like shift-number combinations or asterisks.

Turkish
Lanet olsun
Orospu

The Excel XP source code is littered with some code that clears the undo buffer after a file save or AutoFilter.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 8, 2012)

Its a flying fuck!


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 8, 2012)

When you ping several websites not working, including linguistsoftware.com and bellcraft.com etc, you have the “Request timed out.” message.

Then continue swearing in many languages.

Turkish
Orospu


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 8, 2012)

May I suggest trying a traceroute and seeing at which hop your ping is ever so violently shot down?


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 8, 2012)

No, but you will swear in many languages, like this text.

Turkish
Lanet olsun


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh I will, will I? I don't belie-Fucking damnit.

Oh never mind then


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 8, 2012)

Lanet seems to be in Turkish; but when translating locations, e.g. Geneva, Polish calls it as Genewie, Czech calls it as Ženevě, etc...

Lithuanian
Velnias

Battlefield 3 wants to have localization in Baltic languages; but for Latvian language, “damn it” has no meanings according to Google Translate. Lithuanian has Velnias, Cholera etc, according to Google Translate.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 10, 2012)

Thinks a modified version of Google Translate allows using word filter to replace the word “type”.

Italian
Cazzo


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh yeah, and there are swear words for Eastern European countries.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 14, 2012)

@[member='TaeWong']
Its a shame. You arent funny anymore 
btw urusai.
;O;


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh wait... here comes Polish text translated to Portuguese using Google Translate.
Foda-se no saco, meus queridos - você spierdolili minha vida! Vós sois a causa de minhas lágrimas, deixar o cão vai se foder agora!

One of the Polish words are not translated.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah, and it thinks one of the topics have been closed by the moderators...

Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS
Spelling error in Word Search game
The Censorship Topic

...and what now?

Turkish
Lanet olsun, Kahretsin, Siktir, Orospu

Czech
Kurva, Do prdele


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 18, 2012)

TaeWong everything that made you funny has now died. 
Your like Old Yeller. Its time to be Put Down.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 18, 2012)

Don’t die in this topic.

Swearing in Romanian goes like this.
Dracu


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 18, 2012)

*loads the shotgun*


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe TaeWong is just programmed to follow the subject topic title and OP even if he made it himself. That worked fine for the TaeWong topic but these must be too restrictive guidelines for him.

@[member='TaeWong'], you need to make a topic called "TaeWong Being Funny"


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 18, 2012)

Continue the game.

Portuguese:
pedaço de merda


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 18, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> (Wilco)



Roger?


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 18, 2012)

I see...

But cursing in many languages are great. Delete Wilco in your topic.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 18, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> I see...
> 
> But cursing in many languages are great. Delete Wilco in your topic.


But why did YOU write it in the first place?


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 18, 2012)

But I swear that learning swear words in many languages are great.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 18, 2012)

Open the closed topic Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.

Czech
hovno


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 18, 2012)

taewong your like an old text book where some school kid drops on the ground in the streets and some hobo finds its pukes and takes a shit on it and just like passes out on it also when snoring out why his wife cheated on him and wonders what the fuck happend to his life basicly your an old rerunred 80-90's cartoons that almost no gives a shit about anymore.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 18, 2012)

According to Google Translate, jackass in Portuguese translates to idiota.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm sure that's only because calling someone a donkey in Portuguese is not THAT offensive and the word's English double meaning doesn't have a good translation just like idiot isn't THAT offensive in English.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 19, 2012)

Words such as damn or crap are not considered as swearing.
He also got crazy when we close or delete his topics... He also got surprised when we like his topics.
Also, kurva is also considered as swearing in Slovakia.


----------



## broitsak (Oct 19, 2012)

Ugh, TaeBoing, you're still alive?


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 19, 2012)

Was he ever technically "alive" ?


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 19, 2012)

Baszki or Baszd meg are considered as swearing in Hungarian language.

And now what? Moderators wants to open the topic “Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS”.


----------



## broitsak (Oct 19, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> According to Google Translate, I'm a jackass.






Maxternal said:


> Was he ever technically "alive" ?


Technically, no. But i forgot about this thread, so i thought he was gone.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 19, 2012)

Translate fuck into Hungarian using Google Translate and it will display as Baszd meg.

Now what? The topic “Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS” got closed by a moderator so moderators need to open this topic.


----------



## broitsak (Oct 19, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Translate fuck into Hungarian using Google Translate and it will display as Baszd meg.
> 
> Now what? The topic “Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS” got closed by a moderator so moderators need to open this topic.


Taewong, like my post. Or are you not capable of doing so?


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 19, 2012)

Swear words in Portuguese including porra and merda are considered.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 19, 2012)

oooh, here's a challenge for you, TaeWong, go through the whole site and like every single one of my post's

(It's tempting to just ask him to like EVERY post there is ... he is a SPAMbot anyhow, right?)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 19, 2012)

gbatemp = WHERE can i download roms


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 19, 2012)

Delete all nonsense in this topic.

Lanet olsun appears to be swearing in Turkish.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 19, 2012)

hey taewong your poopymon hack topic got wiped off the face of your the earth's ass!! sorry to bring the bad news to ya!!


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 19, 2012)

DJPlace, the topic title is incorrect. The closed topic title has to be “Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS”.
The word spierdolili is Polish and is not translated by Google Translate.
List all nonsense on this topic then delete them.

Driver: San Francisco says...
Whoa, man! Check out that jackass!


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 19, 2012)

Que porra é essa?
Thinks that swearing in Portuguese might be great. He also got crazy when we close or delete his topics.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 20, 2012)

Here are some profanity in Czech.

Kurva, do prdele, do hajzlu,...

The first pages are words and phrases in different languages.

Czech requires additional accented letters that are in several Central and Eastern European character sets.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 20, 2012)

Additionally, hülyéseg is not considered as swearing in Hungarian language. Kahretsin is also considered as swearing in Turkish language. Also, he got crazy when we delete or close his posts. He also got amazing when we like his posts. The website youswear.se contains lists of profanity in different languages. From the Whirlpool rules:

*Swearing in a Another Language*
Swearing in another language is also unacceptable. Regardless of how few people you think might understand it, in the age of online translation engines, swearing in any language is unacceptable on Whirlpool.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm a pretty polite person hence I never swear in my language... Anyway, here's some portuguese ones:

-Paneleiro
-Filho da puta
-Panisga
-Vai-te foder


I can't really recall many others since I don't use them, but there are many more. >.>


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 20, 2012)

Here are some swear words in Brazilian Portuguese.

droga
filho da puta
maldição
maldito
merda
pedaço de merda
porra
vá se foder

It should also be great if this community will have French, Portuguese and Spanish speaking sub-forums.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 29, 2012)

TaeWong is bad for hacking the forums.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 30, 2012)

Maybe that's why he hasn't come back since 

seriously though, I wonder if his IP just happened to categorically fall into the blacklisted ones.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Danish
> Lort
> 
> What about Polish swear words?


That reminds me of when I used to go on Funnyjunk for some odd reason and the admin changed the word filter in such a way that any instance of troll (even in the middle of words like controller) was replaced with llort.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh well, then let’s swear in Hungarian language.
Baszd meg, Baszki, Picsaba.

What about the Central and Eastern European characters that are not lost in XenForo and Invision Power Board? These include ą ć č ę ě ł ń ň ő and more.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 31, 2012)

You’re shitting me. Wait, here are more profanity in different languages.
Rahat is used by Romanian,
Du-te dracului is used by Romanian etc...


----------



## Coltonamore (Oct 31, 2012)

This threed is retarded


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 31, 2012)

The thread is back with many profanity words in different languages...
...Notice the exclamation mark in the title.
In Club Penguin, crap and damn are words that you can say.

There is one more word from the Finno-Ugric language family...

Finnish
Vittu


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 1, 2012)

The famous spammer is back!

This time he wants to attack us even more considering the fact that he talks like a human if you ask me!

Is he human? We need someone to find this out!

This new system reminds me of Microsoft Word XP. I think!

Some noobs need to help me with the font "faces" here!

Vizzulaa!

 -shoyrumaster11


----------



## TaeWong (Nov 1, 2012)

Vittu is Finnish, Szar is Hungarian...


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Vittu is Finnish, Szar is Hungarian...


 
Please insult me in the TaeWong is gone! *dances* thread!


----------



## TaeWong (Nov 1, 2012)

This thread is about profanity in different languages.
Here we go... Vittu is Finnish.


----------



## I_AM_BIB (Nov 1, 2012)

Turkish:
Sit Ili Git = Fuck You.

I founf it so funny when i mate told me this, it just sounds too funny!


----------



## I_AM_BIB (Nov 1, 2012)

oh and also:
Turkish:
Orush Puchu Jer = You son of a whore.


----------



## TaeWong (Nov 1, 2012)

Yet it sounds great if swearing in Turkish or Azerbaijan is great.


----------



## ovocie (Jan 11, 2022)

slovak: piča (pejorative for vagina), kokot (pejorative for penis), pojeb sa (fuck you)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 12, 2022)

Qué pinches madres con tu pinche Necrobump pinche hijo de la chingada!

In english:
Holy Necrobump Batman!

Que chingados!? Qué no @TaeWong era un pinche robot culero, grosero poca madre y un pedazo de mierda?

In english:
BTW: Wasn't @TaeWong a fucking bot?

@TaeWong REGERSA PUTITO!

In english:
@TaeWong COME BACK PUSSY!


----------



## Vila_ (Jan 14, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Qué pinches madres con tu pinche Necrobump pinche hijo de la chingada!
> 
> In english:
> Holy Necrobump Batman!
> ...


Mamahuevaso el pana @TaeWong fui baneado pinche


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 14, 2022)

is necrobumping een geschorste overtreding?

English:
Is necrobumping a suspendable offence?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 14, 2022)

CPG said:


> is necrobumping een geschorste overtreding?
> 
> English:
> Is necrobumping a suspendable offence?


Oui tabarnack d'osti de criss de calice...

In english
Yes [enter church words here]


----------



## Chary (Jan 28, 2022)

BRING BACK TAEWONG YOU COWARDS


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 28, 2022)

Only if the necro bumping stops.

Locked.


----------

